# SpyHunter useless...



## flocker (Jan 31, 2005)

During my recent ISTsvc freakout I bought SpyHunter because I read it was able to detect ISTsvc and remove it. It did detect it, and it did seem to remove it, but it came back in 2 minutes. That's 30 bux down the drain. Got the help I needed here and am now clean. Thanks techguy!!!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

As far as I know, spyhunter is just a commercial rip of the better, free ones like adaware and spybot. I ALMOST tried getting it. Almost.


----------

